# Trading Power of Orlando Resorts



## jannino (Jul 11, 2007)

I am new to the timeshare thing and since joining TUG have learned a great deal. 

I am interested in purchasing a timeshare in Orlando with the notion of using my home resort half of the time and trading out the rest of the time.  As such, I am very interested in the trading power (TP) of Orlando resorts.  In reading some of the posts on TUG, it looks like Orlando might be oversaturated with timeshares which would obviously lower TP.  I have discussed this somewhat on the Marriott board but I wanted to gauge the responses on the Florida board to get a good overview of opinions from experienced Orlando timeshare owners.  

At this point, I have only previewed Sheraton Vistana Villages (last month) and will preview Marriott's Grande Vista while staying at Cypress harbour this November.  

If Orlando timeshares turn out to be week with regard to TP, then it might make sense for me to purchase elsewhere and trade into Orlando when I want.

Thanks in advance for all your responses.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 11, 2007)

What you say is true. If you have a prime week, like 51 or 52 or Spring break, or one of the best resorts, you would have OK power. If you need very specific weeks, it might be worth buying Orlando for the ease of getting exactly what you want, but even summer is easy to grab.

The other thing to consider is that Florida maintenance fees seem to be higher than a lot of other places in my experience.

Sheila


----------



## Indy (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't own a week in Orlando, but I have a very weak 1 bedroom trader, and when I search for Orlando, I can always find something.  When I look out to next summer, I pull nice 2 bedroom Gold Crowns.  I also have an okay trader in Tennesse with very low maintenance fees, that I can always get something nice in Orlando with.  The only problem might be, if you want to always go to the same place in Orlando, since many of the nicer resorts have the 1 in 4 rule.  Doesn't bother us though, we like trying different places, and there are so many to try in Orlando.  Hope this helps.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 13, 2007)

*Coincidence?  (I Think So.)*




jannino said:


> If Orlando timeshares turn out to be week with regard to TP, then it might make sense for me to purchase elsewhere and trade into Orlando when I want.


Yep, those Orlando timeshares are _week_, all right.  And as for T.P., TUG-BBS has featured some major serious discussion on that topic lately, with no resolution of major issues in sight.   

Meanwhile, the timeshare situation in Orlando FL is curious for sure.  _Everybody knows_ Orlando is way overbuilt with too many timeshares.  But for some reason the timeshare companies keeping building more & more timeshares in Orlando anyway.  _Everybody knows_ there's no sense in owning your own Orlando timeshare because it's so easy to exchange into other people's Orlando timeshares -- or even get bargain _Last Call_ Orlando timeshare reservations for next to nothing. 

The thing is, if you really, really like timeshare vacationing in Orlando during a particular week of the year & at some of the top-rated, high-demand resorts, then it's not always possible to get there via RCI or I-I timeshare exchange.  In fact, during prime times like spring break, holidays, & I don't know what-all, lots (possibly most) of the nice Orlando timeshares are booked pretty much solid. 

Our situation is curious in a different way.  We like timeshare vacationing in Orlando during particular times of the year -- but as it turns out, those times are the low-demand seasons for Orlando.  Who'd a-thunk?  So lately we've been renting out our own Orlando timeshares for cash, then vacationing in other people's Orlando timeshares via _Last Call_ & _Instant Exchange_.  Sometimes we even get to stay at our own timeshares that way, but more frequently we snag _Last Call_ & _Instant Exchange_ reservations into timeshares where we've never stayed before -- not that there's anything wrong with that, in view of all the nice timeshare resorts in the area. 

So, _yes_ -- Orlando timeshares are plentiful & opportunities to exchange in are abundant.  But, _no_ -- always getting an Orlando timeshare exchange just any time you want is not a sure thing, particularly in top resorts at highest-demand times.  So it goes. 

That's why for some people owning an Orlando timeshare is a non-starter while for others it makes sense in its own way.  As for me, I feel strongly both ways. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Much depends on the resort*

The trade power of any resort - but especially those in Orlando - depends on supply and demand. I own 2 Orlando resorts and the difference in trade value tells much of the story.  

Wastegate (some call it Westgate) is a nice resort but there has been far too  many units built. The same would apply to Orange Lake, Vistana, Marriott (not quite as bad), Hilton (also not as bad but growing worse) and all the other mega resorts.  There is simply too much inventory despite high demand for the area and the beauty/features of these very nice resorts.  

Then you have Cypress Pointe, DVC (much larger and with more units but an equally large demand) and other smaller, upscale resorts.  The owners there tend to use their time, the resorts are smaller, have prime locations that newer and expanding resorts can't get and, at least in the case of Cypress Pointe, will never grow. The deposits are few and that increases the trade value even though overall the area is saturated with timeshare units. It's never going to be a Cape Cod or a southern california type demand as there are many other choices - but the smaller resorts do have much better trade value than the mega-resorts all due to supply and demand.  Don't overlook them if you are trying to balance use and trade power in Orlando.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 13, 2007)

Alan, that is not necessarily true.  I can pull next spring break weeks with a blue trader.  They are high quality resorts, too.  I can also see lots of availability within II with an average trader for next spring.  Hiltons have not been there for me lately with my blue week, but all the others have. My red week pulls absolutely everything, any time, even Summer Bay Houses and Hiltons.  My fees are $440.  I see no reason to ever own in Orlando.


----------



## PeelBoy (Jul 13, 2007)

Except Disney, nothing in Orlando has decent trade power.


----------



## abc31 (Jul 13, 2007)

If you think you want to go to Orlando every other year and you want to go the same time each year, why don't you consider this?  Buy an every other year timeshare resale.  These can very often be found cheap on ebay.  Join RCI.  You can rent "extra vacations" through RCI on the years that you don't get usage on your timeshare.  The extra vacations are often close to or less than what you would pay for a yearly maintenance.  


abc


----------



## Robnsunny (Jul 15, 2007)

Aside from the weaker trade power, I don't own in Orlando because I find the maintenance fees to be higher there, particularly when you take into account the separate property tax bill. I find it cheaper to own elsewhere and trade in when I want to go. I've never had much trouble finding what I want 6 months out.


----------



## jannino (Jul 15, 2007)

If I were to consider Orlando every other year, then it may make sense to purchase at DVC as it has alot of flexibility and I would need less points (i.e. less $$) to purchase there.

The more I think about our vacation needs, I believe Orlando is probably someplace we'd go at every other year - hence DVC might be a better purchase EOY and perhaps and EOY somewhere else.

I've seen way too many people say Orlando is a bad trader and easy to get into with the oversaturation of TS resorts.  It honestly is making me think twice about purchasing there.  At least if we did, the cost is much less than say a Macro Island, Aruba or Hilton Head Island TS.


----------



## Carl D (Jul 19, 2007)

jannino said:


> If I were to consider Orlando every other year, then it may make sense to purchase at DVC as it has alot of flexibility and I would need less points (i.e. less $$) to purchase there.


I love DVC, and wouldn't stay in an offsite timeshare. It's not that off site timeshares aren't nice, I just prefer being on site with Disney theming.

Now with that said, I wouldn't expect to save money purchasing DVC. Yes, the system is extremely flexible and you can by 1/2 the needed points. You can then bank & borrow in order to have a full load every other year. 
However, buying 1/2 the needed DVC points will probably still be more expensive than purchasing an every year off site resort (resale). 

Typical examples:

-- 1 week at Saratoga Springs in a 2 bedroom during school vacation= 316 points.

-- 1 week at Wilderness Lodge during the off season in a 1 bedroom= 200 points.

You would need to purchase between 100 and 158 points in order to visit every other year. Resale points on small contracts are hard to get below $85/pt. If you needed at least 125 points, that would cost around $11,000 with closing. That's truly a best case scenario, and we haven't even looked at annual fees.

I'm in full support of buying DVC for Disney vacations, but I don't want you to think it will be the cheaper way of visiting WDW.


----------



## linsj (Jul 19, 2007)

There is no clearcut answer to this question. I have a Hilton Orlando TS with lower MF than any of its other properties. Because Hilton is all about the points, I go to Hawaii most of the time. I've always been able to get what I want when I want within the Hilton family, which works for me.


----------



## janapur (Jul 19, 2007)

We use our cheapie weeks (poorest traders) to get into GC 2BR and 3BR resorts. We also go every other year and we, too, enjoy experiencing different locations.

Jana


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 19, 2007)

You should be able to buy a timeshare with less mf than some of the Florida timeshares (over the last few years alot of the mf have gone up due to insurance because of the bad hurricane years).  

You also need to consider if you are going to purchase somewhere else and trade into Orlando eoy then you will need to consider the trading fees.  A $500 mf is pretty good but add trading fee and you are looking at under $700 and you are risking not being able to get what you want when you want it.  

You also need to decide what you want to do for your other year and how your life will change over the next say 10 years.  Some people can go to Orlando year after year, and if it were up to me I wouldnt.  Just go there for the grandkids.


----------

